# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Ηλεκτρονικό σπίτι (τα πάντα μέσω υπολογιστή)

## EARINOS

Είχατε ποτέ την ιδέα να εγκαταστήσετε τo (hoem electric 1) στο σπίτι σας?
Αν ναι τότε πως θα το φανταζώσασταν?

Το hoem electric 1 είναι μία εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρονική παρά ηλεκτρολογική που μετατρέπει την συμβατική ζωή σε ψηφιακή με όλες τις
ανέσεις.

Ηλιακό ρεύμα , οθόνη επαφής αντί για ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα , συστήματα για κάμερες , συναγερμου , αντιπλημηρικού , αντικεραυνικού , δυκτίου υπολογιστών , σύστημα αυτόματης ύδρευσης , αυτόματα καλοριφέρ , φωτισμός χαμηλής κατανάλωσης με led και και και!!!!!!!

Μελετήται αυτή την στιγμή να καταργήσουμε και τους διακόπτες για φώτα..Με ένα πολύπλοκο σύστημα ( ανάγνωση ,εκφώνηση και εκτέλεση φωνής ) Δηλαδή (κάθεσε στον καναπέ και θέλεις κλιματισμό.
Θα ήταν παρααααααααααααααπολύ βαρετό να πάρεις το τηλεκοτρολ απο το τραπεζάκι και να ανοίξεις το aircodicion , απλα φωνάζεις (θέλω ζέστη!!!)
και μόνο του πέρνει μπρός. Πως θα σας φενόταν?
Αυτό όμως στο μέλλον.....
Κάτι όμως που γίνεται τώρα ειναι να σκάνει ο γείτονας απο περιέργεια...
γιατί εσύ να έχεις φως και τηλεόραση εφόσον η ΔΕΗ έχει διακοπή?? εεε???
Γιατι αυτός να πληρώνει ένα κάρο λευτά και εσύ να δίνεις τα μισα? εεεε??
Γιατι εσύ να ελέγχεις τα πάντα (Νερά, ρέυματα, κλιματισμό, και και ...
απο μιά και μόνο οθόνη και αυτός να ψάχνει να βρεί τις βλάβες με φακό εεε? 
θα ήταν ποιό άνετη και σύχρονη η ζωή μας αν εγκαταστήσουμε στο σπίτι που φτιάχνουμε την ψηφιακή ηλεκτρολογία. Μία νέα τεχνική που θα έρθει
σε λίγο κοντά μας ακόμη ποιο φτηνή που εσείς νομίζεται!! 
Προσοχή όμως αν θέλει κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγος απο μόνος του να την εφαρμόσει , δεν θα μπορέσει ποτέ!! Το σχέδιο εγκατάστασης είναι πόλύ δύσκολο ακόμη και για έναν απλό ηλεκτρονικό.Φανταστήτε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο!!!Είναι σαν να διαβάζει κινέζικα.Για μας όμως είναι καθημερινή μας ρουτίνα...

----------


## Nemmesis

xaxa... σορρυ κιολας αλλα σαν διαφημιση μου ακουγετε..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ_Τ

Μην σου ακούγετε διαφήμιση αν υπάρχει ο κατάλληλος χρηματοδότης όλα είναι εφικτά και βατά όπως λέει ο φίλος ρουτίνα και άλλα που δεν φαντάζεσαι !

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Κάθε μοντέρνα τεχνολογία έχει και τα μειονεκτήματά της. Εγώ πχ έχω γνώσεις υδραυλικών και ηλεκτρολογίας και συντηρώ μόνος μου σχεδόν όλα τα υδραυλικά και ηλεκτρολογικά στο σπίτι. Σπάνια φέρνω κάποιο τεχνίτη εκτός από τον καυστηρατζή, για να πάρω και την επίσημη βεβαίωση για τα καυσαέρια. Αν εφαρμοστεί άλλη τεχνολογία, το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα χρειάζεται εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις και υλικά και θα πρέπει να καλώ τον ειδικό για την παραμικρή βλάβη. Τα φωτοβολταϊκά τα βλέπω πολύ θετικά και δεν χρειάζεται ριζική αλλαγή τεχνολογίας για να παραλληλιστούν με το υπάρχον ηλεκτρικό δίκτυο.

----------


## billtech

νομιζω παιδια για τα φωτοβολταικα οτι χρειαζεται αλλη καλωδιοση απο αυτην της ΔΕΗ.
ετσι εχω ακουσει.δεν ξερω αν ισχυει.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μην σου ακούγετε διαφήμιση αν υπάρχει ο κατάλληλος χρηματοδότης όλα είναι εφικτά και βατά όπως λέει ο φίλος ρουτίνα και άλλα που δεν φαντάζεσαι !







> Είχατε ποτέ την ιδέα να εγκαταστήσετε τo (*hoem electric 1*) στο σπίτι σας?
> Αν ναι τότε πως θα το φανταζώσασταν?
> 
> Μία νέα τεχνική που θα έρθει
> σε λίγο κοντά μας ακόμη ποιο φτηνή που εσείς νομίζεται!! 
> 
> *Για μας όμως είναι καθημερινή μας ρουτίνα*...



αν δεν προκειται για διαφήμιση τοτε δεν μας λεει και κατι καινουργιο... οσο για τις φωνιτηκες εντολες δεν ειναι στο μελλον.. στο ποιο φτηνο κντ εχει.. απλα δεν εχει ενσοματοθει ακομα τετοια δυνατοτητα στο hoem electric 1...
οσο για την εγκατασταη ηλεκτρολογους και ηλεκτρονικους θα παρουν και θα τους βαλουν να διαβασουν λιγο...

τεσπα δεν ειμαι αρνητικος στο ολο θεμα απλα λεω πως το βλεπω

----------


## EARINOS

Απαντώ σε ορισμένους.....

Δεν είναι διαφήμηση γιατί δεν έχει εφαρμοστή δε σπίτι παρά μόνο ένα μέρος του σε εργαστήριο..

Για να λειτουργίσει σωστά πρέπει το δίκτυο ρευματοδώτησης να έχει τον κατάληλλο σχεδιασμό για τις ανάγκες του.Αν υπάρχει δίκτυο απο συμβατική ηλεκτρολογία δεν δουλέυει ΠΟΤΕ!!

Οσο αφορά τον υδραβλικό ορισμένες εφαρμογές πάνω στο εμπάγγελμα αυτό κρίνει απαραίτητο να έχει και λίγες ηλεκτρονικές γνώσεις.
Γιατί εφάρμόσουμε ( ηλεκτροβάνες σταθμοδιακόπτες , σταθμοενδικτικά ,
θερμοστάτες νερου , αντλίες , και και και!!!

Και μια και ανέφερα σταθμοενδικτικά ,υπαρχει στη γκάμα των σχεδιασμών μου ένα κύκλωμα που δίχνει την στάθμη καυσίμου σε τεπόζιτο πετρελαίου
για καλοριφέρ , με ακρίβια .Ετσι ποτέ ο βενζινάς δεν θα σας κλέψει ούτε ένα λίτρο!!!!!!Αφού είναι καταμετρημένο και ρυθμισμένο για τις ανάγκες
τις αποθήκευσης...

----------


## EARINOS

Πήρα το σχέδιο  εχθές απο την σελίδα και την ανέπτηξα σε πολυδιακόπτη για ηλεκτρολογικούς πίνακες απλά βάζοντας σε ανάπτυξη ρελέ υσχίος
και με έναν σχεδιασμό 8 κυκλωμάτων και πάνελ πρόσοψης κάταφέρνουμε να μετακομήσουμε τον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα σε αποθηκάκι , και για εμφανές χειρισμό θα έχουμε μια μικρή συσκευή όπως αυτή του πληκρολογίου απο συναγερμό. Πως φένεται αυτή η ιδέα?

----------


## Nemmesis

απώλειες γνώσεων? αυτα που σου λεω δειχνουν οτι ειμαι ασχετος?
ηλεκτροβανες, θερμοστάτες νερου, αντλίες αυτα ειναι που θα φενονται δυσκολα σε εναν απλο ηλεκτρονικο? στο ολο θεμα τις κατασκευης δεν βλεπω κατι δυσκολο εκτος απο τα ευροπουλα που θελει για να γινει...
ολα τα υποσυστηματα που θα χρειαστουν ηδη υπαρχουν καπου και δουλευουν... ωραιο το ολο project αλλα δεν ανακαληψατε και τον τροχο...
μην υποτηματε τις γνωσεις του αλλου

----------


## EARINOS

> απώλειες γνώσεων? αυτα που σου λεω δειχνουν οτι ειμαι ασχετος?
> ηλεκτροβανες, θερμοστάτες νερου, αντλίες αυτα ειναι που θα φενονται δυσκολα σε εναν απλο ηλεκτρονικο? στο ολο θεμα τις κατασκευης δεν βλεπω κατι δυσκολο εκτος απο τα ευροπουλα που θελει για να γινει...
> ολα τα υποσυστηματα που θα χρειαστουν ηδη υπαρχουν καπου και δουλευουν... ωραιο το ολο project αλλα δεν ανακαληψατε και τον τροχο...
> μην υποτηματε τις γνωσεις του αλλου



 
Οχι δεν υποτιμάω κανένα αλλά πολλές φορές που πηγένω να αγοράσω υλικά κάποιοι δεν με καταλαβαίνουν και τους λέω με παραδήγματα.
όπως ήθελα μια φορά ηλεκτροβάνα με αντίθετη λειτουργία όπως το να κόβει  το νερό όταν δεχτεί τάση τροφοδοσίας . Ο υδραυλικός που είχε και το κατάστημα αυτό δεν το ήξερε , αρα δεν υπήρχε σαν υλικό .Πως θα δουλέψω εγώ μόνο με παντέτες φένεται .
Οσο αφορά το οικονομικό ΕΔΩ στην χαλκιδική υπάρχει Χρήμα αφού όλη η αφρόκρεμα των λευτάδων θέλουν βίλα εδώ.Πώς να μη πάρουνε κι αυτά 
δεν υπολογίζουν το χρήμα μα την άνεση....

----------


## tsagas

Ρε Ακη σοβαρά μιλάς; Νομίζεις ότι οι υπάλληλοι γνωρίζουν τι πουλάνε; Εγω πηγα σε ενα απο τα καλυτερα μαγαζια με ηλεκτρολογικά που έχουμε εδώ και ζήτησα ψηφιακο ballast και ένα διακόπτη και με κοιτούσε σαν χάνος! Επειδη δουλεύετε εσεις πανω σε κατι συγκεκριμένο μην περιμένετε να ξέρει και ο άλλος επειδη το λέει η ταμπέλα απ'έξω (και που ο θεός ξέρει πώς βρέθηκε ο ίδιος εκεί μέσα!!)

----------


## stom

Τα μαγαζια γνωριζουν και πουλανε οτι ζητιεται συχνα.
Για εξειδικευμενα πραγματα υπαρχουν οι κατασκευαστες, οι αντιπροσωπιες και το Internet για να τους εντοπισουμε....

----------


## EARINOS

Παιδιά ήθελα να μάθω πως να κάνω μόνος μου φορτιστή ηλιακό για laptop
Εντομεταξύ  πήγα σε δύο σελίδες άσχετες με το είδος ......

http://store.force.gr/pd2057829103.htmκαι στην http://www.dbssecurity.gr/pindex.php...iew.xml&id=133
και ψάχνοντας διάφορα είδα!!!
στη force πίνακα πυρασφάλειας 343 € 
και στην άλλη τον ίδιο 229 € Πόσο θέλουν να μας τρελάνουν????

----------


## Nemmesis

για αυτο δεν παω εγω τα ελλινηκα eshop... καθε τσολιας βαζει οτι τιμη θελει..
τεσπα... οσο για το θεμα με το λαπτοπ νομιζω το καλητερο ειναι να παρεις πχ μια 6V 6Ah μπαταρια και να την φορτιζεις με πανελακια.. μετα κανεις ενα step up τροφοδοτικατι με την ταση που θελει το λαπτοπ και εισαι οκ..

----------


## waverunner

> Παιδιά ήθελα να μάθω πως να κάνω μόνος μου φορτιστή ηλιακό για laptop
> Εντομεταξύ πήγα σε δύο σελίδες άσχετες με το είδος ......



Φίλε δες κάτι παρόμοιο εδώ.

http://www.iqsolarpower.com/laptop.htm


...

----------

